# Bird Mounting?



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi guys,
I posted for the first time last year in 06' hoping to bag my first crane, but I was unable to do so until 07'.

This might sound wierd, but do any of you guys/gals know of any taxidermist who would do a sandhill crane and for a general price? I hoping to find someone around either Brookings, SD or NW IA.

I'm sure the idea of a crane mount might sound dumn, but my old landlord had a crane mount from when he was hunting in ND, and it looks awesome. anyways, take care guys.
Eric :computer:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am sure that Rick would do one from Roughrider Gamebirds!


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I emailed rough rider game birds and he replyed that he has never done a crane.

I emailed birdman studios and he said he has done cranes before for about $475. Just in case anyone else was wondering.


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think that is great, I am hoping to get a sandhill someday, I plan to get it mounted if and when I do.


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

i will and have mounted n.d. cranes $350 standing & $400 flying. pm me if u need one done


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

That sounds really fair. Do you have a website or photos of past work? How far are you from Aberdeen, SD? The only other guy I found that would do a crane was down in Colorado, and the shipping cost made it just too much to make it worth the price.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

They taste too good to mount unless you shoot a bunch of em.


----------

